# Timing of lab tests didn't prove anything...but...



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm getting an additional 15 mg increase in my Armour dosage! arty0006: Seems like a nit almost but I'm thrilled - the second the nurse told me my labs were all normal I assumed I needn't even ask for a dosage increase and I didn't...the doctor offered it to me.

I had thought maybe by having my blood drawn mid-afternoon I'd see a dramatic difference from having it drawn mid-morning (app. 4 hours after taking my 90 mg Armour) but apparently it didn't prove what I thought would happen.

Interestingly though the nurse told me to have new labs on April 25 and not take ANY Armour that morning - to wait and take my Armour after the test. I'm interested in seeing how that goes also.

I told her I take my Armour every morning and do relatively well until early afternoon...then by 3:00, I feel like I've been disconnected from life support, I feel fatigue beyond words and the remainder of the day is hard for me. There is such a pattern to all this that I feel like I'm eventually going to figure out what's happening, even if it's not thyroid.

All in all I'm pleased. I'm appreciative of the little bump in medication. I read this morning on the Armour website that the average dose is 60-120 mg daily. This puts me at l05 mg.

I also read that the pediatric dosage for 6-12 year olds is 60-90 mg and over 12 years is over 90 mg.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

So, so happy you are getting more fuel in the tank!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I am glad too, and that you will go in for another test to see how things are going soon!


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

joplin1975 said:


> So, so happy you are getting more fuel in the tank!


Yeh...:anim_63: I feel more like a pitiful street urchin begging for a crumb of something! _Please miss...can't you spare one more tiny crumb of Armour??? _


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I DClaire said:


> Yeh...:anim_63: I feel more like a pitiful street urchin begging for a crumb of something! _Please miss...can't you spare one more tiny crumb of Armour??? _


LOL!!! This is great news, IDC. This nurse seems to "get it" so to speak. Keep us posted.


----------



## damiana9 (Oct 16, 2011)

That really tired feeling is exactly what happens to me when my levels are off- it happens for me right around 3pm also. Feels like I have been awake for a week, but I know that I slept good the night before! I hope the new dose gives you the boost you need!


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

damiana9 said:


> That really tired feeling is exactly what happens to me when my levels are off- it happens for me right around 3pm also. Feels like I have been awake for a week, but I know that I slept good the night before! I hope the new dose gives you the boost you need!


I told the nurse yesterday that there is too much of a pattern to my fatigue to think _something_ isn't causing it...and sooner or later I'm going to figure out what it is! I can almost tell time by how I feel and by 7:00 P.M. I am physically drained. Tonight my husband and I are supposed to sing for a Tenebrae service at 7:30 and I honestly don't know how I'm going to get through it.

I stopped eating any refined sugar at least a month ago thinking maybe that was involved but it hasn't made a grain of difference (no pun intended).

I did not sleep well at all last night and that is not going to make today any easier. Sleep deprivation on top of whatever this is makes it ten times worse!​


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

I DClaire said:


> I'm getting an additional 15 mg increase in my Armour dosage! arty0006: Seems like a nit almost but I'm thrilled - the second the nurse told me my labs were all normal I assumed I needn't even ask for a dosage increase and I didn't...the doctor offered it to me.
> 
> I had thought maybe by having my blood drawn mid-afternoon I'd see a dramatic difference from having it drawn mid-morning (app. 4 hours after taking my 90 mg Armour) but apparently it didn't prove what I thought would happen.
> 
> ...


And that is an appropriate increase as one does not want to over shoot the mark.

That nurse is one smart cookie!

Let us know how you feel in the 1/4 grain increase!


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

It may be the power of positive thinking but it seems like I've had a better day! I ran errands until 4:00, now I'm fixin' to go to church at 6:00 and I'm O.K.

The doctor prescribed a 15 mg Armour tablet to take WITH my 90 mg tablet. It was noon today before I could pick-up the 15 mg tablet. I had breakfast early today and no other food all morning so I took one of the 15 mg tablets at noon. Then didn't eat anything until nearly 2:00.

Maybe I'm making a little progress. I'm almost afraid to hope or believe maybe I'm doing better but this may be an important step.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I thought Armour doses were suppose to be split throughout the day?

I'm glad you got an increase - hopefully this will be your "fix".

Cytomel was mine -


----------

